# Lunde Studios



## vilefileman (Jul 24, 2021)

Anyone know if Lunde went out of business?
I was on their website 2 weeks ago and it was fine,
now getting account suspended? They make really big buildings for N scale.
They broke from DPM.

Rick

lundestudios.com


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I never did business with them. I googled the company name for a “sterile” link. Says suspended for me. I’m guessing, if it worked two weeks ago, somebody forgot to pay the web hosting bill?


----------



## Chucky Waggs (6 mo ago)

vilefileman said:


> Anyone know if Lunde went out of business?
> I was on their website 2 weeks ago and it was fine,
> now getting account suspended? They make really big buildings for N scale.
> They broke from DPM.
> ...


Lunde Studios Is still in business. Bob had some family matters to deal with over the last year and He's getting up there in age(shhh, don't tell him) but the studio is up and running full time again and Bob is back at it. He's been getting back on the road for some conferences and working up some new designs.


----------



## Federico (6 mo ago)

How are the buildings he produces; I have seen some in the internet but from the pictures I am not sure about the quality.
Any feedback?


----------



## Chucky Waggs (6 mo ago)

They're as good as ever. All are high quality, detailed, hand made, sanded, routed, machined and packaged HO and N scale resin kits with detailed instructions and assembly tips. No plastic or outsourced parts.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Looks like nice old building design stuff....hmmm. Lot of 3rd party sellers of there buildings.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I thought this was going to be about Kenneth Lunde, who is widely regarded as one of the world's top font developers, especially in CJK (Chinese, Japanese, Korean). He worked for Adobe for a long time, and has been with Apple now for a while. He is also quite the photographer, specializing in photographing firearms.


----------



## vilefileman (Jul 24, 2021)

A lot of input, but I would still like to know why their website has been suspended for months


----------



## Chucky Waggs (6 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> Looks like nice old building design stuff....hmmm. Lot of 3rd party sellers of there buildings.


Bob sells through a distributor who gets em out to Hobby shops and the like. I don't believe he does direct private sales at this time, other than at shows.


vilefileman said:


> A lot of input, but I would still like to know why their website has been suspended for months


He was dealing with family matters over the last year so business operations and maintenance halted for a period but hopefully the site will be back up and running soon, now that production is back up.


----------

